# Yonghong Li fa sequestrare 364 mln ad Elliott.



## admin (19 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


Grande Silvio, ancora ci sai fare ehehe


----------



## pazzomania (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Che circo!

Ma non possiamo fare "schifo", in santa pace,come tutti?


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


Ahhaha! E si faceva facile ironia su Zhang.
speriamo che ora Blue Sky dia il colpo di grazia e sti qui si levino dalle scatole


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Ma a breve interverrà qualcuno che dirà che è tutto normale, che è il normale iter del tribunale, che gli americani fanno business così


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Ma in tutto ciò, la finanza, dov'è?


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.



Oh, sarà pure un caso (il solito caso, guarda un pò) ma i demoni tornano in Serie A e in questo club scoppia il caos: dal Manenti ammeregano al ritorno (alla Freezer) di Yonghong Li. Manca solo Mr Bee Toccapalle. Ma di questi tempi, meglio non fare ironia.


Però non dite che non lo avevamo previsto, il caos...


----------



## Giofa (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ahhaha! E si faceva facile ironia su Zhang.
> speriamo che ora Blue Sky dia il colpo di grazia e sti qui si levino dalle scatole


Sai che bella una società con al timone Yogurt,. Cerchione e D'Avanzo. 
Ma davvero speri questo? E ti sembra il bene del Milan?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

E' arrivata già l'ora dei pop corn?


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


E questa è la news della buonanotte. Benissimo, dai ci voleva


----------



## malos (19 Luglio 2022)

Ehhhh ma quelli di Investcorp erano brutti e cattivi. Dal giorno che li hanno rimbalzati mi girano a nastro.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Luglio 2022)

Sono in riva al fiume con una sporta di pop-corn


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Sai che bella una società con al timone Yogurt,. Cerchione e D'Avanzo.
> Ma davvero spero questo? E ti sembra il bene del Milan?


Voglio qualcuno normale, non uno sceicco, uno come commisso, chiedo troppo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.




Per non dimenticare:






Maledetto.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2022)

Ve lo ricordate il mitologico Han Li?!

Sembrano i cyborg del dottor Gelo @Tifo'o


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Voglio qualcuno normale, non uno sceicco, uno come commisso, chiedo troppo?



Pensare che qui dentro in molti prendono per il cù Commisso per via delle sue finanze..


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo ricordate il mitologico Han Li?!
> 
> Sembrano i cyborg del dottor Gelo @Tifo'o








Han Li l'interprete che non si ha più notizie


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Situazione win-win e arrivano 3 top. Basta allarmismi.

Ma rispediteci in serie B e levatevi dalle [email protected], Cristo Santo.

Assassini maledetti.


----------



## Giofa (19 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensare che qui dentro in molti prendono per il cù Commisso per via delle sue finanze..


Commisso è quello che ha ceduto i suoi migliori giocatori (Chiesa e Vlahovic) alla Juve giusto? È quello di Piantek?
Occhei


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sono in riva al fiume con una sporta di pop-corn


Pop corn?Io mi sto' abbuffando come un porco di trote e anguille,tanto poi smaltisco il tutto con i valzer del garante.


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Commisso è quello che ha ceduto i suoi migliori giocatori (Chiesa e Vlahovic) alla Juve giusto? È quello di Piantek?
> Occhei


È quello che mette soldi suoi e non fa parte di un circo che dura ormai da un decennio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.



E' un tombino un po' stretto, ci sta dentro solo una persona.

Gerry l'ha aperto per infilarsi dentro, Yogurt Li ne ha approfittato ed è scappato fuori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Commisso è quello che ha ceduto i suoi migliori giocatori (Chiesa e Vlahovic) alla Juve giusto? È quello di Piantek?
> Occhei



Si,ma è anche quello che sta costruendo il viola park da 90 milioni di € e quello che avrebbe costruito anche lo stadio della fiorentina (se solo la politica giullare italiana non avesse considerato lo stadio franchi un edificio storico da preservare)


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

Sta media company un po troppo spettacolo sta dando


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.



Non si può certo dire che un tifoso del Milan non abbia di cosa discutere.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Luglio 2022)

E comunque se finora era mercato a zero, ora con tutti quei soldi bloccati state a vedere che se ne usciranno che dovremo fare delle cessioni.


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sta media company un po troppo spettacolo sta dando


Circo company


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2022)

In tutto questo, povero Paolo, povero Pioli e poveri giocatori. Non meritano tutta questa m. dopo il miracolo fatto con quattro spicci e con la proprietà praticamente contro.


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E comunque se finora era mercato a zero, ora con tutti quei soldi bloccati state a vedere che se ne usciranno che dovremo fare delle cessioni.


Sicuro… vendono leao e non prendono nulla….


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo ricordate il mitologico Han Li?!
> 
> Sembrano i cyborg del dottor Gelo @Tifo'o


è C19.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sicuro… vendono leao e non prendono nulla….



Calma. Non ci facciamo prendere dal panico per ogni cosa.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sicuro… vendono leao e non prendono nulla….


Vedrai che tra qualche giorno i vari trombettieri di corte cominceranno a preparare il terreno.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E comunque se finora era mercato a zero, ora con tutti quei soldi bloccati state a vedere che se ne usciranno che dovremo fare delle cessioni.


Sì, come l'acquisto di Hamsik bloccato per lodo Mondadori e il non mercato nel 2012







Oh wait... sembra un dejavu


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ahhaha! E si faceva facile ironia su Zhang.
> speriamo che ora Blue Sky dia il colpo di grazia e sti qui si levino dalle scatole


Hai mai letto la storia del gruppo di Elliott?
Questi qua di lavoro fanno le cause altro che investimenti...
Hanno fatto e vinto cause con governi di intere nazioni,figurati se un cinese testa di legno,un cerchione e nà marmitta possano lontanamente impensierire questi qui...
Cmq per chi li paragona ai recenti problemi finanziari della iper potenza di suning è tutt'altro. 
Qui si fanno/tentano cause per cavilli contrattuali, su pignoramento di debiti e simili...poi che un tribunale accetta la causa e blocca preventivamente il capitale discusso è una prassi,mentre il cinese suning viene chiamato in causa per debiti non pagati...
C'è molta differenza ,anzi se il creditore era Elliott a quest'ora si erano presi pure i cartonati.
Cmq è uno schifo,ha detto bene l'admin qualche giorno fa in un post,ormai nel calcio i numeri,soldi,debiti,bilanci etc etc è tutta "fuffa",un mondo finanziario a parte rispetto a quello reale...
Ecco spiegato l'ingresso di gruppi come Elliott avvoltoi che si fiondato su i cadaveri delle società indebitate al limite del fallimento per solo interesse economico. 
Degrado assoluto


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E comunque se finora era mercato a zero, ora con tutti quei soldi bloccati state a vedere che se ne usciranno che dovremo fare delle cessioni.


Nessun problema,potremo sempre vantarci di aver vinto lo scudetto,anche tra 10 anni e chissene se nel frattempo ci mandano in B,l'importante è che ci traghetti qualche bandiera ..


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Attendo il comunicato di Elliott.

No tempi di attesa alla CDK, tranquilli.

In questi casi bastano pochi nanosecondi, eh.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Giofa (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> È quello che mette soldi suoi e non fa parte di un circo che dura ormai da un decennio


Ma scusa mette soldi suoi perché è caritatevole?
Possibile sia difficile capire che tutti vogliono fare business?
Se a Rocco dicessero se preferisse mettersi in tasca 50 milioni di euro o la Fiorentina campione d'Italia cosa sceglierebbe?
Tornando in topic credo che quando si faccia una causa ci sia un sequestro preventivo, non ci vedo sta gran notizia.
Poi qui siamo a rimpiangere Yogurt lì, auguri


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Hai mai letto la storia del gruppo di Elliott?
> Questi qua di lavoro fanno le cause altro che investimenti...
> Hanno fatto e vinto cause con governi di intere nazioni,figurati se un cinese testa di legno,un cerchione e nà marmitta possano lontanamente impensierire questi qui...
> Cmq per chi li paragona ai recenti problemi finanziari della iper potenza di suning è tutt'altro.
> ...


Si ho letto, che ti devo dire, hanno perso la causa con Boban, se non ricordo male anche con Fassone, sono stati esclusi un anno dalla Uefa, stanno prendendo mazzate da blue Sky e Li. Ma che avvocati aveva l’Argentina???


----------



## Swaitak (19 Luglio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Hai mai letto la storia del gruppo di Elliott?
> Questi qua di lavoro fanno le cause altro che investimenti...
> Hanno fatto e vinto cause con governi di intere nazioni,figurati se un cinese testa di legno,un cerchione e nà marmitta possano lontanamente impensierire questi qui...
> Cmq per chi li paragona ai recenti problemi finanziari della iper potenza di suning è tutt'altro.
> ...


entriamo in modalità complotto, come la vedi una lotta Elliott- Berlusca? Io non ho dubbi su chi la spunterebbe


----------



## sunburn (19 Luglio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Qui si fanno/tentano cause per cavilli contrattuali, su pignoramento di debiti e simili...poi che un tribunale accetta la causa e blocca preventivamente il capitale discusso è una prassi,


Oddio, non penso sia proprio così. Immagino ci debba essere un minimo di fondamento.
Se no domani chiediamo di sequestrare 500 milioni a Inter e Juventus e vinciamo la seconda stella in carrozza…


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma scusa mette soldi suoi perché è caritatevole?
> Possibile sia difficile capire che tutti vogliono fare business?
> Se a Rocco dicessero se preferisse mettersi in tasca 50 milioni di euro o la Fiorentina campione d'Italia cosa sceglierebbe?
> Tornando in topic credo che quando si faccia una causa ci sia un sequestro preventivo, non ci vedo sta gran notizia.
> Poi qui siamo a rimpiangere Yogurt lì, auguri


Si può fare business senza cause legislative? No chiedo eh


----------



## Bataille (19 Luglio 2022)

Io spero ancora in un ritorno del mitologico duo Gancikoff/Galatioto. Fateci sognare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo ricordate il mitologico Han Li?!
> 
> Sembrano i cyborg del dottor Gelo @Tifo'o



Hanno la faccia e l'identikit perfetto per giocare Squid Game, con Berlusconi che guarda eccitato dal monitor.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


Scoop tirato fuori ad arte per spostare il mirino dall'inter .
Mascherina ti conosco.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, povero Paolo, povero Pioli e poveri giocatori. Non meritano tutta questa m. dopo il miracolo fatto con quattro spicci e con la proprietà praticamente contro.



Per una certa categoria di tifosi (??) anche Maldini è responsabile. Non si sa bene perché ma è colpevole.

Forse di averci fatto vincere. Ma questa, spero, è solo una malignità.

Nel frattempo assistiamo a cause, ricorsi e appelli in tutti i tribunali del mondo, a cessioni fantasiose, a soci che banchettano sulla carcassa del Milan e al demone che spende per l’Edilnord, ma per certuni il leit motiv è sempre astatohmaldinoh.

Mah.


----------



## Giofa (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si può fare business senza cause legislative? No chiedo eh


Non vorrei passare da maleducato e non risponderti ma non ho proprio capito cosa hai chiesto


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per una certa categoria di tifosi (??) anche Maldini è responsabile. Non si sa bene perché ma è colpevole.
> 
> Forse di averci fatto vincere. Ma questa, spero, è solo una malignità.
> 
> ...


Maldini è l’unico motivo per cui ad agosto troverò la forza di accendere la tv


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Per una certa categoria di tifosi (??) anche Maldini è responsabile. Non si sa bene perché ma è colpevole.*
> 
> Forse di averci fatto vincere. Ma questa, spero, è solo una malignità.
> 
> ...



È davvero incredibile di come siano attribuiti a Maldini tutti i problemi del Milan. Ora gli viene addebitato pure di non aver vigilato sulla parte finanziaria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Maldini è l’unico motivo per cui ad agosto troverò la forza di accendere la tv



Sempre che resti da agosto in poi.
Non mi fido ancora del contratto che ha firmato...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma a breve interverrà qualcuno che dirà che è tutto normale, che è il normale iter del tribunale, che gli americani fanno business così


Ma è esattamente così , e se tifi BlueSky e Yogurt Lee due faccendieri della cessionefake berlusconiana non so che dire


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Dopo BluSkye e Yonghong Li, a 'sto punto mi aspetto una causa da Mirabelli e da Gravina.

E magari pure dal cornuto turco, poi siamo a posto.


----------



## danjr (19 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma è esattamente così , e se tifi BlueSky e Yogurt Lee due faccendieri della cessionefake berlusconiana non so che dire


Non tifo loro in quanto tali ma come veicolo per allontanare Elliot. Anche se la cosa che temo di più è Cardinale


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sempre che resti da agosto in poi.
> Non mi fido ancora del contratto che ha firmato...



Secondo me ha firmato un contratto con l’impegno di affossare il Milan e poi andare via prendendo una ricca liquidazione.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


Quando usciremo da questo tritacarne!? Non finirà mai...mai!!


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.



Incredibile, non se ne esce più.
Ora anche il sequestro di beni... Altra scusa per non spendere?
Certo che ormai per quest'anno eravamo a posto, tra cause e closing, accattonaggio e prestiti da strozzini.
Potevano tenersela per l'anno prossimo... Dilettanti


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ho letto, che ti devo dire, hanno perso la causa con Boban, se non ricordo male anche con Fassone, sono stati esclusi un anno dalla Uefa, stanno prendendo mazzate da blue Sky e Li. Ma che avvocati aveva l’Argentina???


Non è proprio così,x fassone è stato trovato un accordo per la liquidazione, per boban invece che chiedeva oltre la liquidazione contrattuale anche i danni "morali" subiti in appello ha perso e deve restituire più di 1,5ml al Milan praticamente ha preso la liquidazione contrattuale anche lui.
Sono cmq cause al Milan per il lavoro che in Italia mai si vince contro un dipendente.

Poi che stanno prendendo bastonate da lì e cerchione vedremo.
Queste si, sono cause contro il fondo Elliott non contro il Milan,e vedremo se cerchione e li vinceranno contro questi qui...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2022)

Ma chi se ne frega, sono cose tra Elliott e il cinese.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega, sono cose tra Elliott e il cinese.



Eh, magari. Noi siamo il corpo del reato.

Se va avanti, vorranno fare l'autopsia.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È davvero incredibile di come siano attribuiti a Maldini tutti i problemi del Milan. Ora gli viene addebitato pure di non aver vigilato sulla parte finanziaria.



Sta storia del garante che circola da un po’ penso che degradi e squalifichi chi la usa. Maldini tra l’altro nemmeno sapeva dell’affaire superlega, quindi immagino quanto sia al corrente delle trame di Elliott. 

Però apro un social a caso, vedo un profilo che si reputa milanista e butta fango su tutto, specie su Maldini, mah.

Intendiamoci, non è infallibile e quando ha fatto sbagli lo si è detto senza sconti. Ma tirarlo in ballo su ogni cosa penso sia una roba ridicola.


----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per una certa categoria di tifosi (??) anche Maldini è responsabile. Non si sa bene perché ma è colpevole.
> 
> Forse di averci fatto vincere. Ma questa, spero, è solo una malignità.
> 
> ...


Beh, non gliel'ha mica prescritto il medico di associare la sua immagine a questa gente.


----------



## Route66 (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dopo BluSkye e Yonghong Li, a 'sto punto mi aspetto una causa da Mirabelli e da Gravina.
> 
> E magari pure dal cornuto turco, poi siamo a posto.


Per fortuna che con il più bello di tutto quel gruppo (l'affascinante Mr Fassone) abbiamo già saldato i conti...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Beh, non gliel'ha mica prescritto il medico di associare la sua immagine a questa gente.



Magari può anche dispiacergli mollare dopo tutto il lavoro che ha fatto. Oppure possono averglielo anche chiesto i giocatori, e/o anche Pioli. 

Che poi se Maldini non deve associare il suo nome a questi qua lo stesso deve valere per Pioli, per Maignan, per Theo, per lo stesso Massara, ecc. Eppure il bersaglio è solo Maldini.  

Ripeto: le critiche ci stanno, anzi ci devono essere, la malafede no.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Magari può anche dispiacergli mollare dopo tutto il lavoro che ha fatto. Oppure possono averglielo anche chiesto i giocatori, e/o anche Pioli.
> 
> Che poi se Maldini non deve associare il suo nome a questi qua lo stesso deve valere per Pioli, per Maignan, per Theo, per lo stesso Massara, ecc. Eppure il bersaglio è solo Maldini.
> 
> Ripeto: le critiche ci stanno, anzi ci devono essere, la malafede no.



Teoricamente il bersaglio #1 dovrebbe essere l'AD.

Tale Ivan Gazidis da Johannesburg.

Purtroppo, così facendo, teoricamente sarebbe anche l'artefice #1 dello scudetto, se la vogliamo dire tutta.

A questo punto dovrebbe subentrare il buon senso e la capacità di discriminazione assolutamente obiettiva. Auguri.


----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Magari può anche dispiacergli mollare dopo tutto il lavoro che ha fatto. Oppure possono averglielo anche chiesto i giocatori, e/o anche Pioli.
> 
> Che poi se Maldini non deve associare il suo nome a questi qua lo stesso deve valere per Pioli, per Maignan, per Theo, per lo stesso Massara, ecc. Eppure il bersaglio è solo Maldini.
> 
> Ripeto: le critiche ci stanno, anzi ci devono essere, la malafede no.


Magari qualcuno in malafede ci sarà pure come anche tra quelli che difendono a spada tratta proprietà e dirigenza. Per quanto mi riguarda il calciatore Maldini è un idolo e leggenda indiscussa della nostra squadra ma la stessa fama da dirigente se la deve guadagnare e se per me fa degli sbagli lo rimarco anche se per molti è lesa maestà. Ha promesso 3 acquisti top, per ora siamo a zero. Vedremo al primo di settembre come sarà andata .


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Magari qualcuno in malafede ci sarà pure come anche tra quelli che difendono a spada tratta proprietà e dirigenza. Per quanto mi riguarda il calciatore Maldini è un idolo e leggenda indiscussa della nostra squadra ma la stessa fama da dirigente se la deve guadagnare e se per me fa degli sbagli lo rimarco anche se per molti è lesa maestà. Ha promesso 3 acquisti top, per ora siamo a zero. Vedremo al primo di settembre come sarà andata .


 Il 99,9 % è in malafede.


----------



## Devil man (19 Luglio 2022)

WE ARE SO RICH


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Magari qualcuno in malafede ci sarà pure come anche tra quelli che difendono a spada tratta proprietà e dirigenza. Per quanto mi riguarda il calciatore Maldini è un idolo e leggenda indiscussa della nostra squadra ma la stessa fama da dirigente se la deve guadagnare e se per me fa degli sbagli lo rimarco anche se per molti è lesa maestà. Ha promesso 3 acquisti top, per ora siamo a zero. Vedremo al primo di settembre come sarà andata .



Personalmente non contesto che Maldini debba poter essere criticato quando sbaglia ma, onestamente, attribuirgli malafede ed insultarlo lo trovo fuori luogo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta storia del garante che circola da un po’ penso che degradi e squalifichi chi la usa. Maldini tra l’altro nemmeno sapeva dell’affaire superlega, quindi immagino quanto sia al corrente delle trame di Elliott.
> 
> Però apro un social a caso, vedo un profilo che si reputa milanista e butta fango su tutto, specie su Maldini, mah.
> 
> Intendiamoci, non è infallibile e quando ha fatto sbagli lo si è detto senza sconti. Ma tirarlo in ballo su ogni cosa penso sia una roba ridicola.



Io vorrei tanto sapere da chi - con questi proprietari - si sentirebbero più garantiti i tanti che attaccano Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente il bersaglio #1 dovrebbe essere l'AD.
> 
> Tale Ivan Gazidis da Johannesburg.
> 
> ...


Gabri, rischiamo qualcosa secondo te?
Non che mi freghi di Elliott ma vorrei stabilità per il Milan.


----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non contesto che Maldini debba poter essere criticato quando sbaglia ma, onestamente, attribuirgli malafede ed insultarlo lo trovo fuori luogo.



Se alcuni credono che sia là principalmente perché gli hanno offerto dei bei soldi io non lo vedo un insulto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente il bersaglio #1 dovrebbe essere l'AD.
> 
> Tale Ivan Gazidis da Johannesburg.
> 
> ...



Onori e oneri, per carità ci sta, nulla da dire su questo.

Qualche tempo fa apro Twitter e vedo Maldini in tendenza, clicco e vedo che alcuni criticavano ferocemente, e per fortuna la stragrande maggioranza irrideva i criticoni squallidi, perché si era allontanato un pomeriggio. 

Io questa la chiamo malafede non legittima critica.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dopo BluSkye e Yonghong Li, a 'sto punto mi aspetto una causa da Mirabelli e da Gravina.
> 
> E magari pure dal cornuto turco, poi siamo a posto.



Hai dimenticato il Modigliani infame.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei tanto sapere da chi - con questi proprietari - si sentirebbero più garantiti i tanti che attaccano Maldini.



Ah boh, forse dalla Madonna incoronata, chissà.

La cosa assurda è che interisti e gobbi invece ci dicono che siamo fortunati ad avere Maldini.

A volte certi milanisti si comportano come quelli che stanno con un pezzo di gnocca e preferiscono andare a travioni


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se alcuni credono che sia là principalmente perché gli hanno offerto dei bei soldi io non lo vedo un insulto.



Certo, magari avrò letto altrove la parola traditore. In qualche forum delle m... avrò sentito usare il termine garante in modo sprezzante.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Ah boh, forse dalla Madonna incoronata, chissà.*
> 
> La cosa assurda è che interisti e gobbi invece ci dicono che siamo fortunati ad avere Maldini.
> 
> A volte certi milanisti si comportano come quelli che stanno con un pezzo di gnocca e preferiscono andare a travioni



Nemmeno quella perché non farebbe i miracoli necessari


----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, magari avrò letto altrove la parola traditore. In qualche forum delle m... avrò sentito usare il termine garante in modo sprezzante.


Beh dargli del "traditore" è sicuramente sbagliato, ironizzare sul fatto che lui stesso si sia eletto garante del Milan,visto come stanno andando le cose, ci stà. Io aspetto la fine del calciomercato poi valuterò. Intanto due obiettivi li ha già persi.


----------



## Baba (19 Luglio 2022)

Ma figuratevi se quel cinese pezzente riesce a far sequestrate quasi 400 milioni ad Elliot. Poi non capisco perché mai dovremmo andare in B?! Ma per favore su, godetevi lo scudetto piuttosto, che tra qualche settimana si scende in campo con l’obbiettivo di vincerne un altro. Siamo destinati a crescere e a diventare sempre più competitivi anche in Europa e invece qui dentro c’è più catastrofismo dopo uno scudetto vinto rispetto a quanto ce n’era 5 anni fa, incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Beh dargli del "traditore" è sicuramente sbagliato, ironizzare sul fatto che lui stesso si sia eletto garante del Milan,visto come stanno andando le cose, ci stà.* Io aspetto la fine del calciomercato poi valuterò*. Intanto due obiettivi li ha già persi.



Io farò lo stesso. Se il suo comportamento sarà deludente si prenderà le meritate critiche ma, almeno da me, mai insulti.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, magari. Noi siamo il corpo del reato.
> 
> Se va avanti, vorranno fare l'autopsia.



Con Suma versione necrofilo


----------



## Devil man (19 Luglio 2022)

Vabbè yogurt si è ripreso i 200 spesi per il mercato più gli interessi


----------



## gabri65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato il Modigliani infame.



#ASTATOBENZEMA



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gabri, rischiamo qualcosa secondo te?
> Non che mi freghi di Elliott ma vorrei stabilità per il Milan.



Non ho capito bene la domanda, fratello. Se ti riferisci a danni derivanti da questa causa, io onestamente non sono proprio adatto.

Premesso che ancora non si capisce bene se è ufficiale, un fake o una velina prematura.

Mi verrebbe da dire no, ma è ovvio che ne subiamo conseguenze in quanto a:

1) ennesimo fango gratuito che ci verrà vomitato addosso a camionate, siamo ufficialmente una fogna intoccabile per ogni compratore
2) rischio del blocco, se già non è bloccato, di tutte le attività legate alla parte sportiva del club, figurati se questi maledetti fanno andare avanti acquisti e quant'altro
3) se qualcuno indaga, viene a mettere il naso dentro al Milan, volente o nolente

Non lo so, guarda, comincio ad essere veramente stanco. Io voglio fare il tifoso, non l'avvocato, l'investigatore, il finanziere, il ragioniere o il complottista.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Onori e oneri, per carità ci sta, nulla da dire su questo.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa apro Twitter e vedo Maldini in tendenza, clicco e vedo che alcuni criticavano ferocemente, e per fortuna la stragrande maggioranza irrideva i criticoni squallidi, perché si era allontanato un pomeriggio.
> 
> Io questa la chiamo malafede non legittima critica.



Amico, a me fa male vedere critiche a Maldini come a te. E' difficile riuscire a separarlo dalla melma che c'è nel Milan. Capisco chi è critico.

Non saprei però a quale santo votarmi.

Riesco a immaginare poche persone in quel ruolo. E se incappiamo in un altro Mirabelli?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, a me fa male vedere critiche a Maldini come a te. E' difficile riuscire a separarlo dalla melma che c'è nel Milan. Capisco chi è critico.
> 
> Non saprei però a quale santo votarmi.
> 
> Riesco a immaginare poche persone in quel ruolo. E se incappiamo in un altro Mirabelli?




Nessuno è insostituibile, ma ad oggi trovarne uno che faccia meglio, e con due spicci la vedo dura.

Che poi si può criticare se i giocatori costosi non rendono. Ma ci sono milanisti che accusano Maldini di non spendere, come se i soldi fossero suoi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno è insostituibile, ma ad oggi trovarne uno che faccia meglio, e con due spicci la vedo dura.
> 
> Che poi si può criticare se i giocatori costosi non rendono. *Ma ci sono milanisti che accusano Maldini di non spendere, come se i soldi fossero suoi *



Forse sono gli stessi che lo hanno attaccato per la famigerata intervista


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse sono gli stessi che lo hanno attaccato per la famigerata intervista



Sinceramente a volte fatico a capire cosa vogliano, se dice che bisogna migliorare non va bene, se tratta per spendere meno non va bene, se spende non va bene. Addirittura ho letto che forse vincere lo scudetto era una sciagura, perché così non si compravano altri giocatori.

Robe da TSO.


----------



## Gamma (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo ricordate il mitologico Han Li?!
> 
> Sembrano i cyborg del dottor Gelo @Tifo'o


Sì i cyborg (li morta)C-sua e C-loro


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a volte fatico a capire cosa vogliano, se dice che bisogna migliorare non va bene, se tratta per spendere meno non va bene, se spende non va bene. Addirittura ho letto che forse vincere lo scudetto era una sciagura, perché così non si compravano altri giocatori.
> 
> Robe da TSO.



Per i tanti che fremevano per cacciare Pioli - per partito preso etichettato perdente - lo scudetto è stato una vera sciagura.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno è insostituibile, ma ad oggi trovarne uno che faccia meglio, e con due spicci la vedo dura.
> 
> Che poi si può criticare se i giocatori costosi non rendono. Ma ci sono milanisti che accusano Maldini di non spendere, come se i soldi fossero suoi



Certo. Poi ognuno è libero di esprimere la propria opinione, sottolineando dove gli appare alberghi il marcio. Magari in futuro analizzeremo meglio.

L'ho scritto milioni di volte e lo ripeto, non per te, ma in generale:

Finché ci saranno questi rabbini criminali e il circo a seguito, costituiranno per me la causa no. 1 di tutti i mali del club. Maldini viene dopo, magari.

Cambierò idea un giorno, forse. Ma prima voglio vedere evaporare tutte 'ste robe da film spionistico e voglio vedere la voglia di competere invece che stare attenti agli spiccioli.


----------



## sunburn (20 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gabri, rischiamo qualcosa secondo te?
> Non che mi freghi di Elliott ma vorrei stabilità per il Milan.


Io non so darti una risposta tecnica. Ma così, da casalinga di Voghera e sempre che abbia capito bene la struttura societaria, se Rossoneri Sport Investment mette i soldi nel Milan e Project Redblack mette i soldi in Rossoneri Sport Investment, se vengono bloccati fondi di Project RedBlack qualche ripercussione potrebbe esserci.
Poi, comunque, come ho scritto anche per la storia di Zhang, di questa causa di Yonghong se ne parla da tempo, quindi immagino Elliott si sia preparata a tutti gli scenari.
Spero solo che l’immobilismo sul mercato che abbiamo avuto fino a ora non dipenda dal fatto che si aspettassero quello che è successo oggi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Luglio 2022)

Solito circo nostro, comunque sarà un caso, ma in un giorno notize positive Juve (Bremer), Zhang condannato a pagare un risarcimento a Hong Kong, Elliott a Yonghong Li in Lussemburgo. A voler pensar male...

Non riesco a capire se sto passaggio a Redbird metta fine ai legami con cinesi e ombre di Arcore.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Poi ognuno è libero di esprimere la propria opinione, sottolineando dove gli appare alberghi il marcio. Magari in futuro analizzeremo meglio.
> 
> L'ho scritto milioni di volte e lo ripeto, non per te, ma in generale:
> 
> ...



Ma certo che è così. L’ho detto e ridetto. Se Maldini avesse dilapidato centinaia di mln per dei brocchi avrei preteso la sua testa, ma per nostra fortuna, benché ciò faccia rosicare i criticoni, gli acquisti fondamentali li ha azzeccati tutti. 

L’ho scritto in uno dei tanti topic post scudetto: a mia memoria non ricordo una squadra vincere un campionato dopo anni di tagli pesanti ai costi e con una rosa piena di under 25. Fantascienza.

Il ringraziamento dei Singer per l’entusiasmo dei tifosi e per il boom degli abbonamenti è stato quello di venderci a Gerry lo spiantato. Però astatomaldinoh. Mah.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oh, sarà pure un caso (il solito caso, guarda un pò) ma i demoni tornano in Serie A e in questo club scoppia il caos: dal Manenti ammeregano al ritorno (alla Freezer) di Yonghong Li. Manca solo Mr Bee Toccapalle. Ma di questi tempi, meglio non fare ironia.
> 
> 
> Però non dite che non lo avevamo previsto, il caos...


Si sa, i brianzoli lavorano così


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Magari può anche dispiacergli mollare dopo tutto il lavoro che ha fatto. Oppure possono averglielo anche chiesto i giocatori, e/o anche Pioli.
> 
> Che poi se Maldini non deve associare il suo nome a questi qua lo stesso deve valere per Pioli, per Maignan, per Theo, per lo stesso Massara, ecc. Eppure il bersaglio è solo Maldini.
> 
> Ripeto: le critiche ci stanno, anzi ci devono essere, la malafede no.


Le critiche su Maldini sono esagerate, da tempo si leggono cose che fanno rabbrividire. Tra soldi, figlio e pensione non so quale sia la più ridicola.

Io ad esempio su Maldini non ho mai detto "ah" , mai. Le giuste critiche ad alcune operazioni di mercato le ho fatte, il DS é un ruolo difficile ed infame, specie se condotto da una leggenda come Paolo, ovviamente non sappiamo che logiche complicate e che meccanismi portano alla scelta di determinati nomi, quindi giudichiamo solo tecnicamente ed economicamente quando possiamo.

Pero' qualcosa si é incrinato per quanto mi riguarda, dopo quell'intervista e la conseguente tiritera per il rinnovo senza alcuna spiegazione non riesco a non trovare colpevoli. Soprattutto quando non si é capito cosa abbia ottenuto, soprattutto che certe dichiarazioni (che ora danno l'alibi a chi ha sempre il dito puntato di farlo) vanno in controtendenza con le sue stesse dichiarazioni post scudetto e degli ultimi due anni in cui il frutto del suo lavoro (attiracritiche) si é visto. Quando fai certe dichiarazioni te ne assumi la responsabilità. La lancetta dei secondi inesorabilmente avanza verso il primo settembre.

Che poi non si chiede altro che chiarezza nel progetto, se non altro in quello. Lui ha voluto fare intendere altre cose con quell'intervista. A me dispiace, perché so che Paolo sarebbe rimasto anche senza l'ombra di un centesimo (questa più di tutti é la sua creatura), so che Paolo non partecipa a prescindere tanto per fare, e sinceramente mi é scaduto nella banalità. 

Allora, se non era per il budget ed i tre colpi (importanti dice lui), allora cosa chiedeva? Perché é andato contro tutte le sue dichiarazioni precedenti? Prima aveva forse paura di parlare? O ha colto l'opportunità per togliersi sassolini e per ottenere altre "garanzie"? Finché non sapro' come le cose siano realmente andate non riusciro' a farmene una ragione.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Le critiche su Maldini sono esagerate, da tempo si leggono cose che fanno rabbrividire. Tra soldi, figlio e pensione non so quale sia la più ridicola.
> 
> Io ad esempio su Maldini non ho mai detto "ah" , mai. Le giuste critiche ad alcune operazioni di mercato le ho fatte, il DS é un ruolo difficile ed infame, specie se condotto da una leggenda come Paolo, ovviamente non sappiamo che logiche complicate e che meccanismi portano alla scelta di determinati nomi, quindi giudichiamo solo tecnicamente ed economicamente quando possiamo.
> 
> ...




Che Maldini sia una persona spigolosa non lo scopriamo oggi. Capello su questo potrebbe dire tante cose. 

Ci lamentiamo che noi tifosi siamo sempre tenuti all’oscuro ed una volta che uno, anche con toni aspri, rivela certe dinamiche ci fa muovere critiche e ci lascia interdetti. A me non interessa cosa vuole o chiede Maldini, mi importa invece sapere quali piani ha la proprietà, fatti su cui Maldini ha pochissima influenza. Per questo certe posizioni non le comprendo. Se al ristorante mangi male non te la prendi col cameriere ma col cuoco. Invece una parte dei tifosi accusa solo il cameriere, spesso con argomenti risibili. 

Certe critiche ci starebbero se Maldini avesse i poteri che aveva Galliani. Ma non ce li ha. Ricordiamoci ad esempio quando Maldini rivelò di ignorare la vicenda superlega, segno che viene tenuto ai margini su alcune scelte strategiche. 

Ma i dubbi che tu esprimi ci stanno e sono legittimi. Attengono al ruolo che Maldini riveste nell’organigramma societario.

Le ironie sulle vacanze e altre robe sono invece abbastanza penose e direi che degradano chi le fa.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che Maldini sia una persona spigolosa non lo scopriamo oggi. Capello su questo potrebbe dire tante cose.
> 
> Ci lamentiamo che noi tifosi siamo sempre tenuti all’oscuro ed una volta che uno, anche con toni aspri, rivela certe dinamiche ci fa muovere critiche e ci lascia interdetti. A me non interessa cosa vuole o chiede Maldini, mi importa invece sapere quali piani ha la proprietà, fatti su cui Maldini ha pochissima influenza. Per questo certe posizioni non le comprendo. Se al ristorante mangi male non te la prendi col cameriere ma col cuoco. Invece una parte dei tifosi accusa solo il cameriere, spesso con argomenti risibili.
> 
> ...


Per come la vedo hanno sbagliato tutti, non ne faccio una questione di carattere. Se i contenuti potevano essere giusti, ad oggi, non si capisce cosa abbia ottenuto e che progetto ci sia in corso.

Se prima criticavo i tempi ed i modi (massacro mediatico infatti), oggi ne critico anche i contenuti (poco chiari, e forse illusori per una parte del tifo ed in piena controtendenza con il suo pensiero). Paolo è uno che non ha mai dato prova di mentire, proprio per questo non capisco questo cambiamento improvviso, erano passati un paio di giorni...


Della situazione che si è creata ne hanno colpa un po' tutti. Vediamo di terminare questo mercato e di passare al calcio giocato


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma certo che è così. L’ho detto e ridetto. Se Maldini avesse dilapidato centinaia di mln per dei brocchi avrei preteso la sua testa, ma per nostra fortuna, benché ciò faccia rosicare i criticoni, gli acquisti fondamentali li ha azzeccati tutti.
> 
> L’ho scritto in uno dei tanti topic post scudetto: a mia memoria non ricordo una squadra vincere un campionato dopo anni di tagli pesanti ai costi e con una rosa piena di under 25. Fantascienza.
> 
> Il ringraziamento dei Singer per l’entusiasmo dei tifosi e per il boom degli abbonamenti è stato quello di venderci a Gerry lo spiantato. Però astatomaldinoh. Mah.


È mai successo dal 1990 ad oggi a una squadra di serie A di vincere lo scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi? L'unico dubbio che ho è sui due scudetti delle romane


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2022)

Resto della mia idea : news vecchia messa da parte dagli amici di occhio di lince e tirata fuori nel momento giusto per spostare un fastidioso e urticante mirino.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È mai successo dal 1990 ad oggi a una squadra di serie A di vincere lo scudetto col quarto monte ingaggi? L'unico dubbio che ho è sui due scudetti delle romane




Roma e Lazio non so che monte ingaggi avessero, però allora spendevano tanto: Batistuta, Cassano, Salas, Veron, Samuel, ecc.

Robe oggi fantascientifiche, non solo per le romane ma per tutta la serie A.

Il tracollo della serie A è un evento che andrebbe studiato. Ovviamente per mettere in luce ciò che non si dovrebbe fare.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo hanno sbagliato tutti, non ne faccio una questione di carattere. Se i contenuti potevano essere giusti, ad oggi, non si capisce cosa abbia ottenuto e che progetto ci sia in corso.
> 
> Se prima criticavo i tempi ed i modi (massacro mediatico infatti), oggi ne critico anche i contenuti (poco chiari, e forse illusori per una parte del tifo ed in piena controtendenza con il suo pensiero). Paolo è uno che non ha mai dato prova di mentire, proprio per questo non capisco questo cambiamento improvviso, erano passati un paio di giorni...
> 
> ...




Ah vedrai che tra un po' ci sazieremo di partite. In un mese ne giochiamo 6. Poi sosta inutile per le nazionali di cacca, altro tour de force e mondiale cammellaro. E poi Buon Natale!


----------



## danjr (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Roma e Lazio non so che monte ingaggi avessero, però allora spendevano tanto: Batistuta, Cassano, Salas, Veron, Samuel, ecc.
> 
> Robe oggi fantascientifiche, non solo per le romane ma per tutta la serie A.
> 
> Il tracollo della serie A è un evento che andrebbe studiato. Ovviamente per mettere in luce ciò che non si dovrebbe fare.


Roma e Lazio sono pure fallite non riuscendo a sostenere i costi di quelle rose


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Roma e Lazio sono pure fallite non riuscendo a sostenere i costi di quelle rose




Insieme al Parma. Però la situazione della Roma era diversa rispetto alle altre due che fallirono a causa delle robe allucinanti messe in piedi da Tanzi e Cragnotti.

La Roma di Sensi andò in difficoltà per le spese insostenibili, Lazio e Parma finirono male anche per gli imbrogli dei proprietari. 

Poi il Parma perseverò con Manenti. Ma questa è un'altra storia (cit.).


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Roma e Lazio non so che monte ingaggi avessero, però allora spendevano tanto: Batistuta, Cassano, Salas, Veron, Samuel, ecc.
> 
> Robe oggi fantascientifiche, non solo per le romane ma per tutta la serie A.


Sì infatti proprio per questo motivo non ho la certezza che avessero stipendi più bassi di tutte e tre le strisciate


----------



## danjr (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Insieme al Parma. Però la situazione della Roma era diversa rispetto alle altre due che fallirono a causa delle robe allucinanti messe in piedi da Tanzi e Cragnotti.
> 
> La Roma di Sensi andò in difficoltà per le spese insostenibili, Lazio e Parma finirono male anche per gli imbrogli dei proprietari.
> 
> Poi il Parma perseverò con Manenti. Ma questa è un'altra storia (cit.).


Non vorrei dire stupidaggini ma mi pare che i presidenti di Lazio e Parma furono anche arrestati (per i loro crack complessivi) mentre Sensi si ridimensionò, poi per evitare il fallimento la Roma finì in mano delle banche. Invece il povero manenti non fece nulla di che, purtroppo non gli arrivò il bonifico già partito! La gestione che disintegrò le casse di quella di Ghirardi


----------



## Djici (20 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Roma e Lazio non so che monte ingaggi avessero, però allora spendevano tanto: Batistuta, Cassano, Salas, Veron, Samuel, ecc.
> 
> Robe oggi fantascientifiche, non solo per le romane ma per tutta la serie A.
> 
> Il tracollo della serie A è un evento che andrebbe studiato. Ovviamente per mettere in luce ciò che non si dovrebbe fare.


Il tracollo della serie A e anche figlia di quello che è successo piano piano al Parma di Tanzi, Fiorentina di Cecchi Gori, Roma di Sensi e Lazio di Cragnotti.
Ma pure la Sampdoria di Mantovani.

Piano piano il giocattolo si e disintegrato.
Insomma sarebbe come se domani fallissero Arsenal, Tottenham, Chelsea e rimanessero "solo" City Liverpool e United.
Perderebbero molto appeal.
Il campionato più bello del mondo è quello dove e piu concorenza. Dove il livello medio e il più alto.
Dove ti puoi guardare pure una partita tra la settima e l'ottava solo per vedere Rui Costa e Batistuta da una parte e Chiesa Crespo Veron Thuram Cannavaro dal altra.

Ora in Italia quale realtà più piccola ti vuoi guardare ? Chi merita il prezzo del biglietto?
Nessuno.
E parlavo di individualità. Ma se guardi pure il gioco di squadra c'è solo da piangere.
Mio figlio che ha 11 anni ed e pazzo di calcio si addormenterebbe dopo 10 minuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


Scusate, sto Yonghgon li è cercato da tutte le autorità cinesi probabilmente pure dall'Interpol e si è presentato in Lussemburgo senza nessuno se ne accorgesse dov'è la RAI? ? O è nascosto in qualche tombino e a fare il lavoro è il suo facchino David Han li??
E l'account Twitter? Esiste ancora con le famose grigliate live da casa?

Ma non vedete che è tutto un trash


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire stupidaggini ma mi pare che i presidenti di Lazio e Parma furono anche arrestati (per i loro crack complessivi) mentre Sensi si ridimensionò, poi per evitare il fallimento la Roma finì in mano delle banche. Invece il povero manenti non fece nulla di che, purtroppo non gli arrivò il bonifico già partito! La gestione che disintegrò le casse di quella di Ghirardi




A voglia. 

Cragnotti e Tanzi facevano robe assurde, trucchi contabili e quant'altro non solo tra Lazio e Parma ma anche tra Cirio e Parmalat. La Parmalat arrivò a presentare garanzie bancarie di miliardi di euro sulla base di documenti falsi taroccati. 

Sensi non fece nulla di disonesto. Semplicemente si fece prendere la mano dilapidando una buona fetta del patrimonio. In pochi anni bruciò ricchezze accumulate in decenni.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate, sto Yonghgon li è cercato da tutte le autorità cinesi probabilmente pure dall'Interpol e si è presentato in Lussemburgo senza nessuno se ne accorgesse dov'è la RAI? ? O è nascosto in qualche tombino e a fare il lavoro è il suo facchino David Han li??
> E l'account Twitter? Esiste ancora con le famose grigliate live da casa?
> 
> Ma non vedete che è tutto un trash


villa San Martino-Lussemburgo sono 3 tombini di distanza


----------



## mandraghe (20 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tracollo della serie A e anche figlia di quello che è successo piano piano al Parma di Tanzi, Fiorentina di Cecchi Gori, Roma di Sensi e Lazio di Cragnotti.
> Ma pure la Sampdoria di Mantovani.
> 
> Piano piano il giocattolo si e disintegrato.
> ...




Paradossalmente fu l'eplosione dei diritti tv nei primi anni 2000 a far deragliare tutto. Si sperperarono soldi, si aumentarono le spese senza che quei soldi venissero impiegati per investimenti duraturi. 

Praticamente finirono tutti in cartellini e ingaggi. Noi fummo fortunati con Rui, Nesta e gli altri. Ma, specie le squadre medie, buttarono soldi su soldi per giocatori infimi. Ricordo ad esempio la Roma buttare soldi a palate per tali Bartelt e Fabio Junior, la Fiorentina per Kancelkis o come si scrive, gli esempi son tanti.

Pardon l'OT.

Avessero gestito quei capitali con più oculatezza oggi non saremmo un campionato mediocre.

Pardon l'OT.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> villa San Martino-Lussemburgo sono 3 tombini di distanza


In Italia non ci sono tombini a livello


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da IS24ORE, Yonghong è riuscito ad ottenere, attraverso una causa, il sequestro di 364 mln dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Tale sequestro riguarda un credito della Project Redblack. La misura è stata presa prima del ricorso da parte di Elliott.


.


----------

